# Gehalt als SPS Programmierer



## mortezabadri (10 November 2022)

Hallo guten Tag Leute 
Ich habe eine Frage 
Wie viel Geld kann man als junior sps programmierer oder berufseinsteiger  in deutschland verlangen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Frag mal @waldy


----------



## s_kraut (10 November 2022)

Also man darf viel Geld verlangen - wobei in den heutigen Zeiten Hosenknöpfe vielleicht mehr wert sind, je nach Menge.

Kleiner Tipp von Alt zu Jung: werde dir deiner Ziele klar. 

Und dann..

1. Form einhalten (Personaler verstehen nicht viel von Technik aber sie können Groß- klein- Schreibung
2. Liefern was du an Fähigkeiten mitbringst
3. Liefern wozu du bereit bist
4. Liefern welche Ziele du langfristig verfolgst
5. Liefern was du an Zusatzfähigkeiten mitbringst
6. Softskills: wirke positiv, es wollend, leistungsorientiert, optimistisch.

Wie gesagt, der Personaler kennt sich nicht aus, der wertet nur deine Schreiben aus und pickt das was er glaubt das relevant ist raus und leitet es an die Entscheidungsträger weiter.

So.

Und wenn 1-6 passt, dann ist das Gehalt eine Zahl auf dem Papier.
Passt das dann passt das andere auch.

Hab es im ersten Ansatz andersrum angepackt und erst mal bei der Perso sondiert wie hoch die Stelle budgetiert ist und hab mich dann leicht unterhalb platziert.

Wesentlich wichtiger als das Einstiegsgehalt wird die Perstpektive sein. Wo willst du in 10 Jahren sein. Bzgl deiner Fähigkeiten und auch monetär.


----------



## s_kraut (10 November 2022)

Muss nochmal bei mir selber einhaken: vermutlich war die Idee, erst das Budget abzufragen und mich dann leicht unterhalb zu platzieren recht bescheiden.
Cowboymodus wäre wohl gewesen, die Punkte 1-6 ordentlich zu promoten und oberhalb des Budgets zu zielen in der Hoffnung dass die es einsehen dass es zu dem zuerst angegebenen Budget keine so gute Lösung gibt.


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort
Leider bin ich momentan nicht in Deutschland.  Ich muss erst eine Arbeitsvertrag haben und dann kann ich einen Antrag auf Visum bei deutsche Botschaft stellen .
Ich hab mich um ein paar Stellen beworben.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort
> Leider bin ich momentan nicht in Deutschland.  Ich muss erst eine Arbeitsvertrag haben und dann kann ich einen Antrag auf Visum bei deutsche Botschaft stellen .
> Ich hab mich um ein paar Stellen beworben.


wieviel Berufserfahrung hast Du denn schon als SPS-Programmierer, d.h. wieviele Projekte eigenständig umgesetzt? Und mit welchem SPS-Hersteller?


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

Ich hab Elektrotechnik studiert und arbeite seit ungefähr 3 Jahren als SPS Programmier bei einer Firma, die in der Maschinenbau Branche tätig ist.  Und habe schon viele Projekte eigenständig umgesetzt.  Am meisten mit Siemens S7 1200 und anderen sps Geräten von China wie Delta. Und kenne mich mit TIA Portal und E-plan gut aus.  

Aber es gibt ein Problem bei meiner gesammelten Erfahrung. Ich komme aus dem Iran und wohne und arbeite jetzt auch hier.  

Die Anlagen und Maschinen, die im Iran herstellt wird, sind im Vergleich zu Deutschland einfacher zumindest bei mir in meiner Heimstadt es ist so . 

Z.B Ich verfüge über die Grundkenntnisse im Bereich Antriebstechnik,  Bildverarbeitung und Sicherheitstechnik, aber ich habe bis jetzt niemals diese Funktionen in Wahrheit bei eine echte Projekt verwendet. 

Weil Siemens Gräten zu teuer sind, die Unternehmen unbekannte Herstellern bevorzugen, um günstige Anlagen herzustellen zu können.  

Wegen der oben genannten Gründe möchte ich mich in Deutschland als Junior sps programmierer und Berufseinsteiger um die Stellenangebote bewerben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ein Problem bei meiner gesammelten Erfahrung. Ich komme aus dem Iran und wohne und arbeite jetzt auch hier.
> 
> Die Anlagen und Maschinen, die im Iran herstellt wird, sind im Vergleich zu Deutschland einfacher zumindest bei mir in meiner Heimstadt es ist so


Das sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein. Du hast doch gute Kenntnisse. Und an neue Situationen anpassen, dass müssen wir doch auch ständig.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

Deutsch Kenntnisse scheinen ja auch super zu sein.
Also ich denke mal, 50.000€ sollte da die Größenordnung sein.

Vermutlich krigst Du gleich hier übers Forum 10 Angebote 🙂


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

Ja ich bewerbe mich um die ausgeschriebene Stellen als SPS Programmierer und hoffe, dass bald eine Arbeit finden könne. 
Ich bin mir sicher. Ich kann mit Arbeit durchkommen aber ich brauche Einarbeitung .


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Deutsch Kenntnisse scheinen ja auch super zu sein.
> Also ich denke mal, 50.000€ sollte da die Größenordnung sein.


Ja ich hab kürzlich meine Deutschprüfung bestanden  und derzeit besuche C1-kurs, um meine Deutschkenntnisse vertiefen. 
50.000 brutto jährlich! Das wäre super.  Aber bin ich soger mit 42.000 Euro auch zufrieden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> aber ich brauche Einarbeitung .


Das ist doch ganz normal.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal.
> 
> Viel Erfolg


Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe 🙏


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> 50.000 brutto jährlich! Das wäre super.  Aber bin ich soger mit 42.000 Euro auch zufrieden.


Kommt halt drauf an wo.
In Großstädten sind die Mieten ziemlich teuer. Und Öl/Gas/Strompreise gehen durch die Decke...

Bei 42000€ brutto hast Du netto 2200€ im Monat, davon geht die Hälfte für Wohnungsmiete drauf. Dann brauchst noch nen Auto + Benzinkosten... da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig... ein Brötchen/Semmel beim Bäcker kostet mittlerweile ca. 1€

PS: Also:
Heizen/Wohnen: 1000€ pro Monat
Auto/Benzin: 500€ pro Monat
Essen: 500€ pro Monat

Wenn man sehr spartanisch und genügsam ist, geht vielleicht auch etwas weniger...


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

Ja Ich hab auch gehört, alles ist teuer geworden.  Die kosten besonders bei Wohnung und Energie gingen hoch . Und die Inflationsrate beträgt 8%.  (Bei uns ist es ca. 50% und die durchschnittliche jährliche Inflationsrate in letzte 40 Jahren liegt bei 40%.🤕🤦‍♂️) Und 42000 brutto Jährlich reicht überhaupt nicht,  um man eine gutes Leben führen zu können, aber ich muss am Anfang ein bisschen flexibeler sein, um zunächst im Deutschland Fuß zu fassen und dann bin ich in der Lage mehr zu verdienen.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wo.
> In Großstädten sind die Mieten ziemlich teuer. Und Öl/Gas/Strompreise gehen durch die Decke...


Und wenn man im ländlichen Raum arbeitet, sollte ein Führerschein vorhanden sein (Mein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege kam auch aus dem Iran und hatte da bisschen huddel mit). Dafür sind da meist die Lebenshaltungskosten was günstiger. Hängt aber auch in bisschen vom Bundesland ab.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Als 'SPS Programmierer' weniger als 'Maschinen Eksperte'.
Ähnlich zu das ein CAD Konstrukteur erhaltet weniger eine Maschinen Konstrukteur mit Eksperten-Wissen über eine Prozess oder Spezialmaschine.
Ich wurde ein Job finden in ein Firma der Maschinen oder Anlagen liefert und einige Jahren als Service Monteur machen. Dies ist hart aber was man lernt kann man spähter verwenden als Erfahrung für die Design von neue Maschinen und Anlagen. Ohne diese Erfahrung ist man nur eine 'dumme' Programmierer der von eine andere Person beauftragt wird, und man kann zu jeden Zeitpunkt ausgetauscht werden.
Umgekehrt, wenn man Fachwissen hat wird man unentbehrlich (und bekommt ein grössere Gehalt).


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich wurde ein Job finden in ein Firma der Maschinen oder Anlagen liefert und einige Jahren als Service Monteur machen.


Ja, evtl. vielleicht sogar weltweiter Einsatz.
Dann hätte der TE auch die Kosten für Miete und Auto nicht...


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Deutsch Kenntnisse scheinen ja auch super zu sein.
> Also ich denke mal, 50.000€ sollte da die Größenordnung sein.
> 
> Vermutlich krigst Du gleich hier übers Forum 10 Angebote 🙂


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Deutsch Kenntnisse scheinen ja auch super zu sein.
> Also ich denke mal, 50.000€ sollte da die Größenordnung sein.
> 
> Vermutlich krigst Du gleich hier übers Forum 10 Angebote 🙂


Ich hoffe 
Ich habe eine Frage 
Gibt es wirklich Mangel an Sps programmier in Deutschland? 
könnte man Hoffnung haben,  dass eine Arbeitsvertrag aus Ausland nur mit eine online Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen könne ?


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Mangel an Sps programmier in Deutschland?


Leute die wirklich eigenständig Aufgaben ordentlich erledigen können, werden sicherlich gesucht.
Wie Jesper schon sagt, noch häufiger werden ordentliche Inbetriebnehmer gesucht.


mortezabadri schrieb:


> könnte man Hoffnung haben,  dass eine Arbeitsvertrag aus Ausland nur mit eine online Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen könne ?


Das kann ich nicht sagen, igendwie müsstest Du sicherlich schon beweisen, dass auch alles stimmt, was Du behauptest 😉
Kommt halt stark auf den Arbeitgeber bzw. das Personalbüro an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> könnte man Hoffnung haben, dass eine Arbeitsvertrag aus Ausland nur mit eine online Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen könne ?


Das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich ( bei Bewerbern aus dem Ausland ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Vermutlich krigst Du gleich hier übers Forum 10 Angebote 🙂


Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, er macht ja wirklich einen vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Ich hoffe
> Ich habe eine Frage
> Gibt es wirklich Mangel an Sps programmier in Deutschland?
> könnte man Hoffnung haben,  dass eine Arbeitsvertrag aus Ausland nur mit eine online Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen könne ?


Was wir suchen sind SPS-Programmierer, die auch was von Strom verstehen (idealerweise eine Mechatroniker- oder Elektrikerausbildung haben, Techniker oder Ingenieur) - Leute die die Dinge in Bewegung setzen ⚡ 🤠⚡


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was wir suchen sind SPS-Programmierer, die auch was von Strom verstehen (idealerweise eine Mechatroniker- oder Elektrikerausbildung haben, Techniker oder Ingenieur) - Leute die die Dinge in Bewegung setzen ⚡ 🤠⚡


Er hat doch Elektrotechnik studiert. Was das im Iran bedeutet, weiss ich aber nicht.
Ich bin da immer skeptisch, weil ein Studium im Ausland vermutlich eher mit ner deutschen Facharbeiterausbildung vergleichbar ist. Zumindest war das früher so. Mittlerweile kann ein deutscher Bachelor auch weniger als ein Facharbeiter vor 10 oder 20 Jahren...


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Ein Fuss ins Tür kann man krigen wenn man in Ausland wohnt und als Servicetechniker für ein europäische Firma beauftragt wird, selbst wenn zuerst man nur sein eigener Land deckt wo man wohnt.
Man bekommt vermutlich Schulung in die Maschine und in die Technik und damit mehr Erfahrung.
Und mit die Kontakt von Personen von das Mutterfirma bekommt man (hoffentlich) ein guten Ruf, so dass man gebeten wird die IBN in ein noch ein anderen Land zu machen.
Wir haben angestellte die in diese Weise Schritt für Schritt in unsere Organisation gestiegen sind.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Umgekehrt, nur als Programmierer in ein andere Land arbeiten, ohne dass man direkten Kontakt mit das Firma hat und ohne erfahrung finde ich eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Er hat doch Elektrotechnik studiert. Was das im Iran bedeutet, weiss ich aber nicht.
> Ich bin da immer skeptisch, weil ein Studium im Ausland vermutlich eher mit ner deutschen Facharbeiterausbildung vergleichbar ist. Zumindest war das früher so. Mittlerweile kann ein deutscher Bachelor auch weniger als ein Facharbeiter vor 10 oder 20 Jahren...





s_kraut schrieb:


> Was wir suchen sind SPS-Programmierer, die auch was von Strom verstehen (idealerweise eine Mechatroniker- oder Elektrikerausbildung haben, Techniker oder Ingenieur) - Leute die die Dinge in Bewegung setzen ⚡ 🤠⚡


Kann ich mein Anschreiben und Lebenslauf + Zeugnis ihnen schicken ?


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Leute die wirklich eigenständig Aufgaben ordentlich erledigen können, werden sicherlich gesucht.
> Wie Jesper schon sagt, noch häufiger werden ordentliche Inbetriebnehmer gesucht.
> 
> Das kann ich nicht sagen, igendwie müsstest Du sicherlich schon beweisen, dass auch alles stimmt, was Du behauptest 😉
> Kommt halt stark auf den Arbeitgeber bzw. das Personalbüro an.


Ich versuche es zu beweisen. Schwierig aber machbar 😁


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Er hat doch Elektrotechnik studiert. Was das im Iran bedeutet, weiss ich aber nicht.
> Ich bin da immer skeptisch, weil ein Studium im Ausland vermutlich eher mit ner deutschen Facharbeiterausbildung vergleichbar ist. Zumindest war das früher so. Mittlerweile kann ein deutscher Bachelor auch weniger als ein Facharbeiter vor 10 oder 20 Jahren...


Ja ich habe Elektrotechnik studiert und ich hab mein Abschluss in deutschland bewerten gelassen. 
Ich hab ZAB Zertifikat bekommen. Das bedeutet,  dass mein Bachelorabschluss  einem Bachelorabschluss in Deutschland gleichwertig ist . 


ZAB : *Die Zentralstelle für ausländisches Bildungswesen (ZAB) ist die zentrale Stelle für die Bewertung ausländischer Qualifikationen in Deutschland*.


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Umgekehrt, nur als Programmierer in ein andere Land arbeiten, ohne dass man direkten Kontakt mit das Firma hat und ohne erfahrung finde ich eher unwahrscheinlich.





JesperMP schrieb:


> Ein Fuss ins Tür kann man krigen wenn man in Ausland wohnt und als Servicetechniker für ein europäische Firma beauftragt wird, selbst wenn zuerst man nur sein eigener Land deckt wo man wohnt.
> Man bekommt vermutlich Schulung in die Maschine und in die Technik und damit mehr Erfahrung.
> Und mit die Kontakt von Personen von das Mutterfirma bekommt man (hoffentlich) ein guten Ruf, so dass man gebeten wird die IBN in ein noch ein anderen Land zu machen.
> Wir haben angestellte die in diese Weise Schritt für Schritt in unsere Organisation gestiegen sind.


Ja das ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit 
Aber leider Iran steht unter schweren Sanktionen und ist kaum eine internationale Firma im Iran tätig. 
Die Regierung von Iran ist sehr radikal und hat Problem mit alle anderen Ländern.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Wir haben (oder hatten) Kunden in Iran, und auch lokalen Service Techniker die nicht von uns angestellt war aber für uns arbeitete. 
Die waren gut.
Ich weis nicht wie es Heute geht mit die Kunden oder die Leute.


----------



## mortezabadri (11 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wir haben (oder hatten) Kunden in Iran, und auch lokalen Service Techniker die nicht von uns angestellt war aber für uns arbeitete.
> Die waren gut.
> Ich weis nicht wie es Heute geht mit die Kunden oder die Leute.


Ja, es gibt. Aber sind nicht so viel und sind am meisten in Teheran 
Außerdem so ich weiß hat man in solche Firmen kaum mit SPS Programmierung zu tun.


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Er hat doch Elektrotechnik studiert. Was das im Iran bedeutet, weiss ich aber nicht.
> Ich bin da immer skeptisch, weil ein Studium im Ausland vermutlich eher mit ner deutschen Facharbeiterausbildung vergleichbar ist. Zumindest war das früher so. Mittlerweile kann ein deutscher Bachelor auch weniger als ein Facharbeiter vor 10 oder 20 Jahren...


Ja das meine ich doch. Theorie und Praxis.
Studiert habe ich auch, damals noch als einer der letzten mit Diplom.

Das Maschinenwesen habe ich aber in der Lehre kennengelernt. Vor dem Studium. Unvergesslich 

Im Studium ging es eher um die Prinzipien. Und wie man mit zu viel Aufgaben umgeht.


----------



## jensemann (14 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Ich hoffe
> Ich habe eine Frage
> Gibt es wirklich Mangel an Sps programmier in Deutschland?
> könnte man Hoffnung haben,  dass eine Arbeitsvertrag aus Ausland nur mit eine online Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen könne ?


Gute Leute werden immer gebraucht. Es gibt viele Dienstleister, die beschäftigen Programmierer, Konstrukteure und leihen die an Kunden aus.
Ich bin bei so einem Ingenieurdienstleister beschäftigt, der sitzt in Süddeutschland, meine Arbeit ist in Norddeutschland. Als ich mich auf die Stelle beworben habe, ging wegen Corona alles nur Online. Ich bin dann nur zur Vertragsunterzeichnung hingefahren und um mein Equipment zu holen.
Die Bezahlung ist für norddeutsche Verhältnisse recht gut, wird aber immer individuell verhandelt. Im Bereich zwischen 42.000 und 55.000 ist man aber dabei, je nach Größe der Firma und deinen Fähigkeiten.

Wenn dein Abschluss bereits anerkannt ist, bekommst du auch eher ein Visum. Wenn die Firma wirklich Interesse hat, hilft sie dir auch bei den Reisevorbereitungen.


----------



## mortezabadri (14 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Gute Leute werden immer gebraucht. Es gibt viele Dienstleister, die beschäftigen Programmierer, Konstrukteure und leihen die an Kunden aus.
> Ich bin bei so einem Ingenieurdienstleister beschäftigt, der sitzt in Süddeutschland, meine Arbeit ist in Norddeutschland. Als ich mich auf die Stelle beworben habe, ging wegen Corona alles nur Online. Ich bin dann nur zur Vertragsunterzeichnung hingefahren und um mein Equipment zu holen.
> Die Bezahlung ist für norddeutsche Verhältnisse recht gut, wird aber immer individuell verhandelt. Im Bereich zwischen 42.000 und 55.000 ist man aber dabei, je nach Größe der Firma und deinen Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Wenn dein Abschluss bereits anerkannt ist, bekommst du auch eher ein Visum. Wenn die Firma wirklich Interesse hat, hilft sie dir auch bei den Reisevorbereitungen.


Vielen Dank für Ihren Tipp. Ich bewerbe mich um die ausgeschriebene Stellen auf Internet.  Und versuche mich auch initiative zu bewerben. Und wegen der visum Regelung bei deutsche Botschaft im Iran muss ich erst eine Vertrag abschließen und dann bin ich in der Lage ein Visum zu beantragen. 
Aber glücklicherweise dauert es nach Vertragsunterzeichnung nicht zu lange und man kann innerhalb von 3 bis 4 wochen im Deutschland mit der Arbeit anfangen.  Komplette Verlauf der Einstellung muss online erledigt werden. 
Ich verstehe die Unternehmen,  es ist schwer, die Kompetenz von jemandem nur durch Bildschirm und fernkontakt zu bewerten. 
Aber es ist hier zu erwähnen,  dass mir auch es sehr schwer fällt, meine Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse nur durch Internet und auf eine andere Sprache zu beweisen. 
Zum Glück hat Korona dazu beigetragen, alle zu verstehen, dass alles online auch machbar ist.


----------



## s_kraut (14 November 2022)

mortezabadri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Ihren Tipp. Ich bewerbe mich um die ausgeschriebene Stellen auf Internet.  Und versuche mich auch initiative zu bewerben. Und wegen der visum Regelung bei deutsche Botschaft im Iran muss ich erst eine Vertrag abschließen und dann bin ich in der Lage ein Visum zu beantragen.
> Aber glücklicherweise dauert es nach Vertragsunterzeichnung nicht zu lange und man kann innerhalb von 3 bis 4 wochen im Deutschland mit der Arbeit anfangen.  Komplette Verlauf der Einstellung muss online erledigt werden.
> Ich verstehe die Unternehmen,  es ist schwer, die Kompetenz von jemandem nur durch Bildschirm und fernkontakt zu bewerten.
> Aber es ist hier zu erwähnen,  dass mir auch es sehr schwer fällt, meine Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse nur durch Internet und auf eine andere Sprache zu beweisen.
> Zum Glück hat Korona dazu beigetragen, alle zu verstehen, dass alles online auch machbar ist.


Das stimmt, die Pandemie hat hier viel bewegt!


----------



## ducati (15 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Pandemie hat hier viel bewegt!


OT: ja, alle sitzen nurnoch den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Onlinemeetings und theoretisieren. Niemand fährt mehr an die Anlage und schaut sich die Wirklichkeit an 

Zum Visum, gibts nen normales Touristenvisum? damit könntest Du ja evtl. zur Not in ner Woche ein par Vorstellungsgespräche abklappern...


----------



## mortezabadri (15 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> OT: ja, alle sitzen nurnoch den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Onlinemeetings und theoretisieren. Niemand fährt mehr an die Anlage und schaut sich die Wirklichkeit an
> 
> Zum Visum, gibts nen normales Touristenvisum? damit könntest Du ja evtl. zur Not in ner Woche ein par Vorstellungsgespräche abklappern...


Nein, Ich meinte nicht,  dass alles virtuell machbar ist, sondern viele normale Formalitäten online erledigt werden können.  Aber bedauerlicherweise muss mann immer noch viel reisen, um die Anlagen inbetriebzunehmen und auch die Wirklichkeit anzuschauen. Aber vielleicht innerhalb von 10 bis 20 Jahren werden die neue Technologien besonders Metavers sich so entwickeln, dass die SpS programmierer mehr nicht zwingen würden, viel zu reisen und zufahren . 😀
 In Bezug auf Touristenvisum ist hier zu erwähnen, dass als Iraner es nicht so leicht ist, Touristenvisum bekommen zu können,  quasi kann man sagen, ist es mittlerweile unmöglich geworden,  es sei denn, dass man zu Reich sein oder jemanden, die im Deutschland arbeitet und gut verdient,  man nach Deutschland einzuladen und gewährleisten . Mir kommt diese Option nicht in Frage,  weil ich weder Reich bin noch Verwandten und Bekannten in Deutschland habe  .


----------



## waldy (21 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,


Leute, versprechen Sie nicht sofort 50. 000 Brutto an jemanden, wer kennt unsere Leben / oder Ablauf in Deutschland noch nicht.

Aus meine Erfahrungen als SPS Programmierer mit Inbetriebnahme:


Dresden – 2800 Brutto ( Weltweit Reise )( 33600 Brutto Jahrlich)  ( Begründung – in Dresden Gehalt ist niedrig ) SPS Programmierer mit Inbetriebnahme
Berlin als Techniker bei Größere Unternehmen – als Techniker 4000 Brutto Monatlich
Dortmund – 3200 Brutto Monatlich ( 38200 Brutto Jahrlich ) SPS Programmierer mit Inbetriebnahme
Dortmund Größere Unternehmen - Inbetriebnahme 50.000 Brutto im Jahr , mit Reisetätigkeit 90 % Weltweit.
Chemie Unternehmen als Elektroniker 50.000 im Jahr.
in der Nähe Beckum  Größere Unternehmen - Servicetechniker 50.000 Brutto im Jahr , mit Reisetätigkeit ab 80 % Weltweit.
So wie Sie es haben bemerkt – Gehalt für Gleiche Stelle schwimmt zwischen 33000 und 50000 Brutto in Jahr.

In gleiche Stadt für gleiche Position jede Firma bezahlt anderes.  Und Nord oder Süd Deutschland - gehalte sind auch unterschiedlich.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> In gleiche Stadt für gleiche Position jede Firma bezahlt anderes. Und Nord oder Süd Deutschland - gehalte sind auch unterschiedlich.


Es hat nicht nur mit Stadt oder Bundesland zu tun sondern vor allem mit den vorhandenen Qualifikationen und welches Potential man in jemandem sieht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Leute, versprechen Sie nicht sofort 50. 000 Brutto an jemanden, wer kennt unsere Leben / oder Ablauf in Deutschland noch nicht.
> ...



Es ist richtig, dass das Gehalt regional unterschiedlich ist,
Aber die Qualifikation und der Titel (Bachelor, Master) spielt auch eine wesentliche Rolle!
Das Einstiegsgehalt als Bachelor mit 0-3 Jahren Berufserfahrung beträgt im Süden Deutschlands deutlich mehr als 50.000€/Jahr.
Kommen Reisebereitschaft, zusätzliche Fremdsprachen oder weitere Qualifikationen hinzu, dann auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## blackpeat (21 November 2022)

Bei einem alten Arbeitgeber von mir waren auch Iraner sehr gerne gesehen da die ohne Visum in den Iran reisen konnten und so den Kunden dort schnell hilfe leisten konnten. Glaube aber die meisten hatten dort zwei Pässe das sie auch gut in andere Länder reisen konnten. Ist aber inzwischen über 10Jahre her vllt. ist das inzwischen anders.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (22 November 2022)

Auf der MAUSKA-Achse (München, Augsburg, Ulm, Stuttgart und Karlsruhe / A8) sind Einstiegsgehälter von 50-60 Tausend €
für ungeübte mit wenig Erfahrung durchaus reell (in München teilweise noch mehr). 
Auch im Umkreis von 50-100km um diese Stätte verfehlen die Gehälter selten die 50000er Marke.
Wer in diesen Klassen allerdings davon augeht, dass er dieses Gehalt durch 12 teilen kann und dann Wheinachts- und
Urlausgeld zusätzlich bekommt liegt falsch. Diese Gehälter sind dann meist Inklusive.
Allerdings stelle ich immer mehr fest, dass bei der Einarbeitung speziell im Maschinenbau stark gespart wird
und die Leute schon früh stark auf sich selbst gestellt sind. Eine Probezeit von einem halben Jahr ist
ebenfalls fast normal. Leider geschieht es nur zu oft, dass diese Zeit von beiden Seiten nicht vernünftig 
genutzt wird und es kurz vor dem Ende zum bösen Erwachen kommt.
Im Moment jedoch bedeutet das eigentlich nur, dass man zur nächsten Firma geht und es besser macht.
Wie es in einem Jahr ausschaut weiß aber keiner. Ginge es nach den Managern so würde schon längst 
eine KI mehr als die Hälfte der heutigen Anlagenprogrammierer ersetzen. Gott sei Dank dürfte dies
noch eine Weile dauern (vermutlich bin ich dann in Rente / Hoffentlich  ).

Gruß

A.


----------



## ducati (23 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Allerdings stelle ich immer mehr fest, dass bei der Einarbeitung speziell im Maschinenbau stark gespart wird
> und die Leute schon früh stark auf sich selbst gestellt sind. Eine Probezeit von einem halben Jahr ist
> ebenfalls fast normal. Leider geschieht es nur zu oft, dass diese Zeit von beiden Seiten nicht vernünftig
> genutzt wird und es kurz vor dem Ende zum bösen Erwachen kommt.
> Im Moment jedoch bedeutet das eigentlich nur, dass man zur nächsten Firma geht und es besser macht.


Ja, es gibt immer mehr Chaosbuden, wo Du keinen Bock hast, auch nur 1 Woche zu arbeiten.
Meine Kollegen, die sich so in den letzten Jahren was neues gesucht haben, sind jetzt oft auch schon wieder in der drittnächsten Firma...
Über die Ursachen will ich garnicht anfangen zu philosophieren...


----------



## IrqNotLessOrEqual (1 Dezember 2022)

Es gibt auf jeden Fall einen Mangel an SPS-Programmierern, die bereit für internationale Reisen sind.
Übrigens: vor ca. 3 Jahren war das Einstiegsgehalt eines SPS-Trainees bei Thyssen-Krupp-Steel-Europe in Duisburg 72k€.
Je nach Firma und Branche gehen die Zahlen weit auseinander. Am meisten zahlen Pharma/Chemie, dann Automotive.


----------

